# 2019 Dargel 230HDX Kat



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine**

2019 Dargel 230HDX Kat being pushed by a Suzuki 250SS 4stroke (431 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This FISHING MACHINE is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin GPS/FF, Fusion Bluetooth Stereo w/Fusion Speakers throughout, Power Pole 8ft BLADE, Atlas jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Suzuki analog gauges, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, rear overflow livewell, rear cooler basket w/igloo marine cooler w/cushion, raised console w/dry storage underneath, lean post w/fixed backrest & storage, HUGE center console w/insulated box on top â€" (2) livewells w/power bubbles, bow storage, bow casting platform and navigation lights.

Sea Foam Green on Black Dargel just serviced and 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $59,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

